# long turm rental reqired



## wantensmith (Nov 25, 2010)

Hi there
we want to move to the Tavira area,any where between Cabanas and Altura would be good but we are quite open to suggestions.

up to 5 year lease 
We need unfurnished two bedrooms
not too far from a beach
to be able to put a sat dish and have a phone connected
ground floor apartmentor or small house.
can only afford 350€ per cal month

We are mid 50's and not party people.
thanks 
Gav


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi Gav I have a friend who is renting out a couple of apartments down there, you can call her on +351 916087923 or Yahoo!

good luck

thomas


----------



## wantensmith (Nov 25, 2010)

*long turm rental*

Hi there
I called her she has forwarded my phone number to a colleague.
but does not hold out much hope at the price I need.

I can understand that...... but over the year 350€ per month equals 4200€ garenteed, 
with no management or cleaning costs. or ware and tare on there funature. 

letting over the Summer is some times a gamble. 

all the best 
thanks again 
Gav 
all the best 
thanks again 
Gav


----------

